# Dirk is Married



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-news/20120808-dirk-s-married-judge-confirms-mavericks-star-married-girlfriend-in-late-july.ece



> ...Just one week ago, Dallas Mavericks spokesfolks told our Eddie Sefko that, look, Nowitzki is absolutely not married, no matter what those photos of the Mavs man and Olsson in Kenya appear to show. Which was true, to a point: When those photos were taken early last month, they weren’t married.
> 
> Says Dallas County Judge Craig Smith, “it wasn’t a formal wedding ceremony — and they didn’t consider themselves married.”
> 
> ...


Looks like he's stripper-free for life. Good luck to him.


----------

